# Gunther on a hike.



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Great shots! Looks like you guys had a great day to hike!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Can I come live with you? I would love to live with Gunther and the view would just be a perk!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> Can I come live with you? I would love to live with Gunther and the view would just be a perk!!


LOL...that means that I would have to live with the annoying voice...as you called it in your video clips.
Just kidding:smile:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

well you probably wouldnt even hear my voice because all the spoos barking and 3 kids screaming would drown it out!!! :tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics like usual Spoofan. I really like the last pic.....he's way too handsome. Gunther lives the life....beautiful views all day long. 

Tanner,
Your voice is not annoying.....but yes I know all too well how kids and dogs would drown out anyones voice. lol My husband gets so annoyed when he calls me now because all the background noice (kids and dogs). They (kids)always start it up as soon as you answer the phone. I dont dare make a phone call anymore unless its naptime and by then I exhausted so I don't even want to talk. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

The second pic has a beautiful view and of course Gunther handsome like always. Thats a pic to frame.....along with all the other's Im sure! lol


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Lovely pics, Spoofan. Gunther is handsome as always and looks like he was thoroughly enjoying his hike.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Just beautiful


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Gunther is handsome as always - love that face! Your scenery in BC is awesome! what a beautiful place to live!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love the pictures!!! I too love the place you live. I wish we had scenery like that here. Gunther is a very handsome guy! I love his face. Beautiful!!


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I **LOVE** the second picture, looks like an art print, lol!
Beautiful scenery also!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely pictures and of course Gunther looks like his very well behaved self! LOL

Handsome as ever!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, it looks like Gunther had a great hike! And the scenery is spectacular, can't wait till spring comes here so we can get out for some hikes like that!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful dog with beautiful scenery as a great backdrop..perfection.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

All these beautiful scenery shots are making me want to move somewhere that's green, I'm getting a bit jack of the desert :sad: Hmm some where with water and big trees and green grass - heaven!

Ohh and Gunter as always too beautiful :smile:


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He is just stunning. I love seeing pics of him!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gunther looks great !


----------

